# Raking Mace



## Carol (Jun 1, 2006)

Attack:  front two-handed lapel grab-and-pull.  Attacker is on one's centerline.

1.  As the attacker pulls one in, simultaneously:    
(a) pin the attackers hands to one's chest with the left hand 
(b) step in to a right neutral bow 
(c) Thrust a right uppercut to the attacker's solar plexus.  The harder the attacker pulls one in, the harder the impact of the uppercut.

2.  Left handsword to the attacker's throat

3.  Right fist rake diagonally across attacker's face and nose

4.  Right handsword to the attacker's throat.  

5.  Right inward elbow and left inward palm strikes to the head.

6.  Cover out.

Dang, this is a violent one.  Anyone do it differently?


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 1, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Attack: front two-handed lapel grab-and-pull. Attacker is on one's centerline.
> 
> 1. As the attacker pulls one in, simultaneously:
> (a) pin the attackers hands to one's chest with the left hand
> ...


 
Yep I have a variation that I do but do not teach.

1. the same however ensure you anchor your left elbow thereby rising your opponents left elbow and shoulder.

2. Right inward block using high and low gate strikes to the opponents elbow and head. moving into a downward forearm to their arms causing them to collapse a little.

3. push drag forwards whilst executing and upward block/ forearm strike to throat/lower jaw moving your opponent backwards.

4. Downward forearm strike to opponents arms and no release you're grip with the left they will be propelled towards your right inward elbo and left palm heel strike (elbow sandwich)

5. Cover out


----------



## Carol (Jun 2, 2006)

Amrik, before I pick your brain over what you posted...what does the version that you teach look like?  The same as mine?  Or different?


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello, 

I do the same thing as you do Carol, except the left handsword I leave out.
So I guess I do Mr Amriks version, if I am right in understanding his text.

grtz, Bob


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

I know when Grandmaster Parker told how to do Raking Mace,He would also bring to our attention that the same can be aplied to hair grab.The Same grab just transplanted elswere erns the same resopnce.Also he noted that thats not the onle answer but it can be done in reverse.He always stated It=is  an answer. The same techniquice in reverse is an answer.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 4, 2006)

In that case ( referring to the answer from Monkey ) it would be something similar to lets say clutching feathers.
Didn't think of it that way, always nice to see these things in the system.

Last friday I saw a pattern in the movements of brushing the storm and circling the horizon. As CTH is on the outside of the right arm and BTS on the inside of the right arm.
Makes me feel really smart!

grtz, Bob


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats it ,You hit the nail on the head.Some had problems & when it was dubble laple  grab no problem but when double hair ( woo-they froze & no answer.Hence Grandsmaster stated its simply transplanted else were but the same.)The all responded in awe.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jun 4, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> He always stated It=is an answer. .


 
I Liked This Bit... See Below


----------



## monkey (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice quote!


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Amrik, before I pick your brain over what you posted...what does the version that you teach look like? The same as mine? Or different?


 
HI CArol,

it's pretty much the same as your version apart from the left handsword.

Amrik


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 5, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I do the same thing as you do Carol, except the left handsword I leave out.
> So I guess I do Mr Amriks version, if I am right in understanding his text.
> ...


 
Hi Bob,

Amrik will be fine no need for formalities here my friend.


----------



## Carol (Jun 5, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> 2. Right inward block using high and low gate strikes


 
Amrik, what are gate strikes?  I'm not familiar with the term.

Thank you so much for your input.


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 5, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Amrik, what are gate strikes? I'm not familiar with the term.
> 
> Thank you so much for your input.


 
Hi Carol,

if you take your fist as being the high gate and your elbow as the low gate then you have the central part of your arm as the mid gate.

It's terminology used to describe which parts of the arm are actually striking.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey,

First to Amrik: I just went automatic to Mr. always trying to be curtious (sp?).

If we are looking at the technique "cross of death" the attack is similar and the initial response also.

In COD we use the left hand to claw the face after the uppercut punch to the body.
In RM we rake the face with the right after uppercutting the body.

What I have noticed while performing the tech is that when you uppercut the attacker he tends to bent over, when doing RM while his head is coming towards you, you can meet his head with your left hand and graft into COD.
So thinking about Carols technique this might be a good version, don't know what the original is supposed to be because I don't have the manuals.

Just thinking out loud!
And curious to your thoughts.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 5, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> First to Amrik: I just went automatic to Mr. always trying to be curtious (sp?).
> 
> ...


 
Good points there Bob,

This is exactly the reason why Instead of the uppercut I personally prefer a linear thrusting punch to the solar plexus/ Lower centre line thereby causing the opponent to involuntarily move backwards from the hips and stops me getting head butted which what I assume they wanted to do anyway


----------



## DutchKenpo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello, 

Good tip, looking forward to trying it.

grtz, Bob Hessel


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 5, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Good tip, looking forward to trying it.
> 
> grtz, Bob Hessel


 
As an addition with the linear thrusting punch ensure that your punch is angled at 45 degrees between a vertical punch and horizontal punch, this is the optimum angle and just thrust forwards. The harder they pull you in the faster they go down


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2006)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> As an addition with the linear thrusting punch ensure that your punch is angled at 45 degrees between a vertical punch and horizontal punch, this is the optimum angle and just thrust forwards. The harder they pull you in the faster they go down


All of that will soon change my friend


----------



## monkey (Jun 5, 2006)

Please correct me if Im Wrong-But. isnt that that heart & soul of the patch that shows How Granmaster took it to 3-d level In all  directions.Grandmaster always said Reverse is an answer.So the  ( *) forgive the smallness of it but isnt it all ways for the useage.


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 6, 2006)

Doc said:
			
		

> All of that will soon change my friend


 
Always happy to modify for the better  

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 6, 2006)

DutchKenpo said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I do the same thing as you do Carol, except the left handsword I leave out.
> So I guess I do Mr Amriks version, if I am right in understanding his text.
> ...


The handsword will clear the arms for you if you wanted. Just a suggestion.
Sean


----------

